# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  منتخب غانا الشاب يشارك في المونديال بطموحات أكبر :

## العالي عالي

*
*
*بعد وصوله إلى الدور الثاني (دور الستة عشر) في نهائيات كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا ، أصبح المنتخب الغاني لكرة القدم مطالبا بأكثر من ذلك في مونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا الذي يشهد المشاركة الثانية في التاريخ وهي الثانية على التوالي أيضا للنجوم السوداء في بطولات كأس العالم.*

*وقبل تأهل الفريق لمونديال 2006 ، انحصرت إنجازات المنتخب الغاني في ألقابه الأربعة ببطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية حيث كان أول فريق في أفريقيا يتوج باللقب القاري أربع مرات.*

*واشتهر المنتخب الغاني منذ عشرات السنين بلقب "برازيل أفريقيا" بفضل المهارات الكروية الرائعة التي يتسم بها لاعبوه ولكنه لم ينجح في التأهل لبطولات كأس العالم إلا في مونديال 2006 ثم كرر نجاحه في تصفيات مونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.*

*وفي مونديال 2006 ، كان المنتخب الغاني هو أصغر المنتخبات من حيث متوسط أعمار اللاعبين ولكنه كان أفضل المنتخبات الأفريقية أداء ونتائج في البطولة حيث عبر مجموعته في الدور الأول والتي ضمت منتخبات إيطاليا والتشيك والولايات المتحدة.*

*وقال كويسي نيانتاكي رئيس الاتحاد الغاني للعبة "كانت تجربة رائعة ليس للفريق فقط ولمن لغانا كلها".*

*وبعد مرور أربع سنوات على مشاركته الأولى ، يعود الفريق للمشاركة في المونديال مجددا ولكنه سيحمل كما أكبر من التوقعات علما بأنه سيشارك في النهائيات بفريق أصغر سنا.*

*وأظهر هذا الفريق صغير السن في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا مطلع هذا العام أنه يضم عناصر متميزة ويمكنه تحقيق الانتصارات حتى في غياب نجميه الكبيرين مايكل إيسيان وستيفن أبياه.*

*ويعزز معنويات وثقة الفريق قبل المشاركة في مونديال 2010 أن المنتخب الغاني للشباب أصبح أول فريق أفريقي يحرز لقب بطولة كأس العالم للشباب (تحت 20 عاما) وذلك في البطولة التي أقيمت في مصر خلال أيلول/سبتمبر الماضي.*

*كما شق المنتخب الأول طريقه بنجاح في كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا ليصل إلى المباراة النهائية التي سقط فيها بهدف نظيف أمام نظيره المصري الذي أحرز اللقب للمرة الثالثة على التوالي والسابعة في تاريخه.*

*ويبرز في صفوف الفريق مجموعة من النجوم الجدد المتألقين مثل صامويل إنكوم وإيمانويل أجيمانج بادو وأندري "ديدي" آيو والمهاجم دومينيك أديياه.*

*وينضم إلى هذه المجموعة كوادو أسامواه صانع ألعاب الفريق الذي سطع بقوة في كأس افريقيا بأنجولا والتي شهدت أول مباريات رسمية له في صفوف المنتخب الغاني.*

*وما زال إيسيان نجم خط وسط تشيلسي الإنجليزي هو أبرز لاعبي المنتخب الغاني وأكثرهم شهرة.*

*ورأي كثيرون أن المنتخب الغاني كان بإمكانه الصمود بشكل أفضل أمام نظيره البرازيلي في دور الستة عشر لمونديال 2006 لولا غياب إيسيان بسبب الإيقاف.*

*وتسببت إصابتان في إفساد مسيرة إيسيان مع المنتخب الغاني على مدار السنوات الأربع الماضية حيث احتاجت كل من الإصابتين لفترة علاج طويلة.*

*ويخضع إيسيان نجم باستيا وليون الفرنسيين سابقا وتشيلسي الإنجليزي حاليا للعلاج في الفترة الحالية من إصابة في الركبة أبعدته عن صفوف تشيلسي معظم فترات هذا الموسم.*

*وقال إيسيان في مقابلة أجريت معه مؤخرا "حتى الآن ، لا أعلم (ما إذا كنت سأخوض كأس العالم). أتعامل مع الوضع الحالي يوما بيوم ، وإذا استطعت المشاركة فيه سأشارك. وإذا لم أتمكن ، سأجلس في منزلي وأشجع الفريق مثل أي مواطن غاني".*

*وأضاف "كأس العالم هي أفضل وأصعب بطولة كروية في العالم ويجب أن أشارك فيها بكامل لياقتي. ويتعين علينا الانتظار لنرى ما سيحدث".*

*ويبرز أيضا من بين نجوم غانا الكبار اللاعب علي سولاي مونتاري نجم خط وسط انتر ميلان الإيطالي والذي غاب عن صفوف الفريق في كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010 بأنجولا لأسباب تأديبية ولكن المدرب الصربي ميلوفان راييفاتش نجح بعدها في تسوية الخلافات مع اللاعب وينتظر أن يضمه إلى قائمة الفريق النهائية في المونديال.*

*وأفسدت الإصابات العديدة شكل قائمة الفريق في كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا ولكن لاعبين مثل قلب الدفاع جون بانتسيل ولاريا كينجسون وجون مينساه استعادوا عافيتهم وينتظر أن يكونوا ضمن قائمة الفريق في المونديال.*

*ويتميز المدافع مينساه /27 عاما/ بقوة الأداء والقدرة على استخلاص الكرة من منافسيه ولذلك أطلق عليه لقب "صخرة جبل طارق".*

*وينتظر أن يضيف مينساه مزيد من الاستقرار إلى خط دفاع الفريق والذي كان مصدر بعض القلق.*

*وما زال ريتشارد كينجسون هو البديل الأول لحراسة مرمى المنتخب الغاني حتى بعد تسريحه من قبل نادي برمنجهام الإنجليزي.*

*وفي الهجوم ، يبدو أسامواه جيان هو أمل المنتخب الغاني في الوقت الحالي رغم أنه فكر قبل عامين في اعتزال اللعب الدولي بسبب انتقادات المشجعين العنيفة له في كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008 بغانا.*

*ووجد جيان ضالته مجددا في فريق رين الفرنسي. كما سجل هدف الحسم في مرمى كل من أنجولا ونيجيريا في دوري الثمانية والأربعة ببطولة كأس أفريقيا 2010 بأنجولا.*

*أما المهاجم الآخر للمنتخب الغاني فهو ماتيو أمواه والذي ظهر بمستوى رائع في الآونة الأخيرة دفع ناديه بريدا الهولندي إلى تمديد عقده علما بأنه عانى سابقا من تراجع حاد في مستواه عندما كان لاعبا في صفوف بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني.*

*وكان المنتخب الغاني "النجوم السوداء" أول فريق أفريقي يتأهل إلى نهائيات مونديال 2010 عبر التصفيات حيث حسم الفريق تأهله قبل آخر جولتين من المرحلة النهائية بالتصفيات رغم وجود منتخب مالي العنيد في نفس مجموعته بالتصفيات.*

*وبدأ راييفاتش بالفعل في الشعور بالضغوط الواقعة عليه قبل مواجهة منتخب بلاده ضمن منافسات المجموعة الرابعة في مونديال 2010 وذلك بعد هدم منزله.*

*ورغم ذلك ، لن يتراجع عناد راييفاتش فيما يتعلق بفرصة فريقه في المونديال بجنوب أفريقيا.*

*وقال راييفاتش المشهور بـ "ميلو" في غانا "نحن في مجموعة قوية مع منتخبات أستراليا وألمانيا وصربيا ، وجميع المباريات ستكون صعبة. المباراة الأولى لنا ستكون أمام صربيا ، وأعلم الكثير عن المنافس بصفتي مدرب صربي. أستراليا تمتلك فريقا قويا والمنتخب الألماني هو المرشح الأقوى في المجموعة. هدفنا هو عبور هذه المجموعة وبعدها سننطلق من هذه النقطة".*

*ويقيم المنتخب الغاني معسكرا في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس من 24 على 29 أيار/مايو الحالي قبل اللعب مع المنتخب الهولندي وديا بأمستردام في أول حزيران/يونيو المقبل. ويختتم الفريق استعداداته للمونديال بمباراة أخرى ودية أمام منتخب لاتفيا في الخامس من حزيران/يونيو المقبل بإنجلترا.*

*المدير الفني ، ميلوفان راييفاتش :*

*أصبح المدرب الصربي ميلوفان راييفاتش /56 عاما/بطلا جماهيريا في غانا بعدما قاد المنتخب الغاني لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ثم قاد فريقا من لاعبي الصف الثاني والشبان لبلوغ المباراة النهائية لكأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا مطلع العام الحالي.*

*وتولى راييفاتش تدريب النجوم السوداء في آب/أغسطس 2008 وأظهر منذ ذلك الحين شجاعة فائقة في عملية الإحلال والتجديد بالفريق حيث دفع في صفوفه بالعديد من اللاعبين الشبان واستخدم أسلوبا صارما للغاية مع بعض النجوم الكبار بالفريق ومنهم مونتاري.*

*وكان راييفاتنش مدافعا في صفوف ريد ستار بلجراد ثم أصبح مدربا للفريق ولكنه تعرض لانتقادات عديدة بسبب اعتماده بشكل أكبر على الأداء المنظم والالتزام الدفاعي في هذه الفريق الذي اشتهر بنزعته الهجومية مما دفع المنتقدين إلى اتهامه بالميل الزائد للنزعة الدفاعية وإفساد النزعة الهجومية للفريق.*

*وكان رد راييفاتش هو "أفضل أن أقدم كرة قبيحة وأفوز في المباريات على تقديم كرة جميلة وأخسر المباريات".*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مايكل ايسيان
وسط


في صفقة انتقال دراماتيكية ,,, امتدت حتى نهاية نافذة الانتقالات , وافق  اللاعب الغاني وناديه الفرنسي ليون على انتقال اللاعب إلى نادي تشيلسي في  صيف 2005 , في صفقة قياسية , صار بموجبها , أغلى لاعبي إفريقيا من ناحية  الأجور .. اشتهر اللاعب وسطع نجمه عندما كان يلعب لنادي ليون وأصبح أشهر  لاعب إفريقي في قارة أوروبا .
لاعب من الطراز النادر , الذي لايجد  صعوبة في اللعب في كافة المراكز داخل المستطيل الأخــــضـــــر !!! .. نشأ  اللاعب في مدينة أكرا عاصمة غانا , التي أخرجت للعالم أيضا ً اللاعب  الفرنسي " مارسيل دوساييه " .. وعلى العكس من دوساييه , ظل إيسيان في دولته  في مرحلة الشباب , ولعب في منتخب بلاده الصغير , كما ظل في نادي "  المحترفين الأحرار " في العاصمة الغانية ليذهب بعدها إلى نادي باستيا  الفرنسي في صيف سنة 2001 .. بعد لعبه لمنتخب غانا لما دون 17 عاما ً , رفع  ملف اللاعب إلى إدارة مانشستر يونايتد لتأدية تجربة أداء , حيث رآه كشاف  مواهب من النادي الفرنسي وذهب به إلى باستيا .
لم يستقر إيسيان في مركز ثابت في  الدفاع , فقد لعب في مراكز الدفاع جميعها , حتى سنحت فرصة ظهوره في وسط  الملعب حين أصيب لاعب من لاعبي الوسط في نادي باستيا , وشغل مكانه حيث أعجب  به مدرب الفريق .. وصل باستيا إلى نهائي كأس فرنسا عام 2002 , العام الذي  في نهايته انتقل إيسيان إلى النادي الفرنسي الثاني " ليون " .. مع تشلسي  ظهر إيسيان بشكل مختلف حتى أصبح يعد من قبل الكثير من نقاد كرة القدم كـ  أفضل لاعب العالم على مستوى مركز الإرتكاز بمنتصف الملعب ..


ألقابه مع الأندية 

- الدوري  الفرنسي مع ليون مواسم ( 2003/2004 ، 2004/2005 )
- الدوري الإنجليزي مع  تشلسي موسم ( 2005/2006 )
- كأس إنجلترا مع تشلسي ( 2007 )
- الكارلينج كاب مع تشلسي (  2007 ) 
 ألقابه الشخصية

- أفضل لاعب في فرنسا 2005
- أفضل لاعب إفريقي حسب  تصنيف الـ BBC لعام 2006
- أفضل لاعب بنادي تشلسي لعام 2007
 
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45):

----------

